# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Considering A LaserCap? Some Docs Say The Thing Might Actually Work!

## tbtadmin

Low level laser light therapy (LLLT) as an effective treatment for hair loss has been the topic of some pretty heated debates on TBT over the years. While LLLT is still not recognized by The []

More...

----------


## Bocaj

"might actually help" would be pretty accurate.

----------


## thechamp

Igrow laser best money I have ever spent on my hair great results lllt works.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Igrow laser best money I have ever spent on my hair great results lllt works.


 You should have called the show and told your story.

----------


## thechamp

> You should have called the show and told your story.


 Well I'm sure more people on bald truth will get results we will see

----------


## Paul73

> Well I'm sure more people on bald truth will get results we will see


 
Hi thechamp

Please, could you detail your results on igrow? Did you get regrowth, thickening of thinned and damaged hairs or only hair loss stabilization? 

I'd appreciate your feedback since it's hard to find someone who saw benefits on these devices. Thanks a lot!

----------


## Mike K

> Hi thechamp
> 
> Please, could you detail your results on igrow? Did you get regrowth, thickening of thinned and damaged hairs or only hair loss stabilization? 
> 
> I'd appreciate your feedback since it's hard to find someone who saw benefits on these devices. Thanks a lot!


 He has posted pics of results you can click his name and then look at his previous comments to find them. Judging by the pics he caught MPB early and seems to have had success with igrow, but he is on minox as well. Correct me if I'm wrong thechamp.

----------


## Jcm800

thechamp do you shed hairs in the shower? Have you ever?..

----------


## thechamp

> thechamp do you shed hairs in the shower? Have you ever?..


 Yes like 2 or 3 depending on igrow not much shedding yes mike I'm on minoxdill

----------


## Jcm800

> Yes like 2 or 3 depending on igrow not much shedding yes mike I'm on minoxdill


 I'm shedding like a dog on heat... Have never shed this much before.. Frightened so much.. I'm now laughing at it!

----------


## thechamp

> I'm shedding like a dog on heat... Have never shed this much before.. Frightened so much.. I'm now laughing at it!


 You taking propecia ? Do something to stop it?

----------


## Jcm800

> You taking propecia ? Do something to stop it?


 I'm on nothing,  think it's maybe cos I quit minox a few months ago..

----------


## thechamp

> I'm on nothing,  think it's maybe cos I quit minox a few months ago..


 Get back on minoxdil propecia igrow

----------


## Jcm800

> Get back on minoxdil propecia igrow


 I'd try the bloody igrow if it was cheaper.. And proven to be effective..

----------


## thechamp

Doke also stopped his hairloss with igrow just wait and see I'm sure others will have results

----------


## Jcm800

Where is doke? He hasn't posted for ages?

----------


## thechamp

> Where is doke? He hasn't posted for ages?


 He posted in my igrow section he stopped his hairloss with just igrow but I wouldn't do igrow stand alone I would add minoxdill and fin

----------

